# Polka-dot Thumbs



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I want there to be a way to say, "I absolutely LOVE this show, so give me more like it, but do NOT give me this because I've seen every episode already!" Or, even better, do not give me THIS PARTICULAR SEASON of the show, but give me all of the reruns before and after it. 

It seems that it should be a lot easier to select specific episodes or ranges of episodes than it is. Or am I missing something?

I know the hardware is already there, so we can't have polka dot thumbs, but maybe a system of thumbs. For example, one green thumb means I LIKE THIS TYPE OF SHOW and three means I WANT MORE OF THIS SHOW AND ONES LIKE IT and two thumbs means something else. 

Or some combination of green and red thumbs, but they seem to cancel each other out as it is now (and I, like some others, can only use one thumb since the recent software downgrade).


----------



## Glued2TiVo (Jan 1, 2005)

You have a good idea, but there's a point where it gets too confusing to make it practical.


----------



## gorba916 (Nov 28, 2005)

We don't agitate the dots


----------

